# What is your Credit Union Dividend for 2015?



## TheJackal (26 Nov 2015)

Feel free to post the rates for your local CU at they appear.

CANA (staff and family of Revenue Commissioners) are paying 2% for 2015 (it was 2% 2014 and 2.5% 2013) subject to DIRT.

This is a decent rate in the current climate. By way of comparison, Ulster Bank regular saver currently pays 1.5% on balances up to 15K and 0.5% on the remainder.


----------



## cbreeze (30 Nov 2015)

TheJackal said:


> Feel free to post the rates for your local CU at they appear.
> 
> CANA (staff and family of Revenue Commissioners) are paying 2% for 2015 (it was 2% 2014 and 2.5% 2013) subject to DIRT.
> 
> This is a decent rate in the current climate. By way of comparison, Ulster Bank regular saver currently pays 1.5% on balances up to 15K and 0.5% on the remainder.



progressive CU (balbriggan, skerries donabate and a few otherw)only paying .25%


----------



## Annie51 (1 Dec 2015)

St Jarlaths Credit Union, Tuam has a proposed dividend of .5%, AGM to be held next week.


----------



## Wollran (7 Dec 2015)

Wexford Credit Union 1.15%


----------



## TheJackal (7 Dec 2015)

St Michael's Credit Union, Cork paying no dividend for at least the 3rd year in a row


----------



## frankmac (16 Dec 2015)

Dunleer, Co Louth,  1%


----------



## 1dave123 (16 Dec 2015)

Dundrum CU (incl Sandymount)  0.50%


----------



## unsub (17 Dec 2015)

The dividend is only one part of the story. The interest rebate on interest paid on the member's loan in the last year is the more important part.

New Ross Credit Union paid a dividend of 1% on shares *and* and a loan interest  rebate of 20%.  So a 10% loan interest nets out at 8%. It adds up to a tidy sum if you are paying off a large loan.


----------



## so-crates (15 Jan 2016)

Carlow CU
2014: 0.5%
2015: 1%
2016 directors are proposing (just announced - dividend is paid out in Feb): 0.5% and a loan interest rebate of 5%


----------



## TheJackal (7 Dec 2016)

CANA CU paying 1.5% for 2016


----------



## MrEarl (7 Dec 2016)

unsub said:


> The dividend is only one part of the story. The interest rebate on interest paid on the member's loan in the last year is the more important part....



Agree 100%.

In fact, we can take a further step back and ask what the initial lending rates are - because a CU providing loans at say 6% pa could be highly competitive for personal loans, but operating just above breakeven and as such, not be in a position to pay out a significant dividend or interest rebate.  However, in the next breath, they are helping their members with competitively priced loans.

It's interesting to see what Dividends are being paid by various Credit Unions, but it's definitely only one very small part of the story and when considered in isolation (particularly in the current economic climate when bond and deposit rates are near their all time lows) means little if anything.


----------



## Audi_Driver (30 Dec 2016)

TheJackal said:


> CANA CU paying 1.5% for 2016



Wow, surly this must be one of the best returns in the country ?

Any spare cash I'd have, I think I'd stick it into that CU.


----------



## icb (17 Jan 2017)

https://secure.blanchardstowncu.ie/images/library/documents/17012017-131913.pdf

Blanchardstown Credit Union 2016 Annual report up for anyone interested 

AGM 25th


----------

